# [erledigt]Umstieg von Pulseaudio auf PipeWire

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich wollte umsteigen auf PipeWire. jetzt habe ich unter kde keinen Sound mehr. 

Ich habe in der make.conf eingetragen 

```
-pulseaudio
```

 Dann 

```
emerge --ask --verbose --changed-use --update --deep world
```

```
emerge -C pulseaudio
```

Dann pipewire installiert.

```
[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/pipewire-0.3.39-r4:0/0.3::gentoo  USE="bluetooth pipewire-alsa systemd -doc -echo-cancel -extra -gstreamer -jack-client -jack-sdk -test -v4l" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.633 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-video/wireplumber-0.4.4:0/0.4::gentoo  USE="systemd (-elogind) -test" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-4 -lua5-3" 339 KiB
```

Als user

```
systemctl --user disable --now pulseaudio.socket

systemctl --user disable --now pulseaudio.service

systemctl --user enable --now pipewire.socket

systemctl --user enable --now pipewire.service

systemctl --user enable --now wireplumber.service

systemctl --user mask pulseaudio.socket pulseaudio.service
```

Als root

```
cp -r /usr/share/pipewire/ /etc/
```

Phonon auf gstreamer umgestellt

```
media-libs/phonon-4.11.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-debug -designer gstreamer -pulseaudio -vlc"
```

```
 systemctl --user status pipewire-pulse.service

● pipewire-pulse.service - PipeWire PulseAudio

     Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/pipewire-pulse.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)

     Active: active (running) since Sat 2021-10-30 18:38:30 CEST; 18min ago

TriggeredBy: ● pipewire-pulse.socket

   Main PID: 9066 (pipewire-pulse)

        CPU: 4ms

     CGroup: /user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/session.slice/pipewire-pulse.service

             └─9066 /usr/bin/pipewire-pulse

Okt 30 18:38:30 flammenflitzer systemd[3445]: Started PipeWire PulseAudio.
```

```
LANG=C pactl info | grep "Server Name"

bash: pactl: Kommando nicht gefunden
```

```
aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

lavrate

    Rate Converter Plugin Using Libav/FFmpeg Library

samplerate

    Rate Converter Plugin Using Samplerate Library

pipewire

    PipeWire Sound Server

upmix

    Plugin for channel upmix (4,6,8)

vdownmix

    Plugin for channel downmix (stereo) with a simple spacialization

default

    Default ALSA Output (currently PipeWire Media Server)

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, Generic Digital

    HDMI Audio Output

usbstream:CARD=NVidia

    HDA NVidia

    USB Stream Output

sysdefault:CARD=Generic

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    Front output / input

surround21:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

usbstream:CARD=Generic

    HD-Audio Generic

    USB Stream Output
```

```
aplay --list-device

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 0: ALCS1200A Analog [ALCS1200A Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 1: ALCS1200A Digital [ALCS1200A Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

Muß den pulseaudio installiert sein? Und in welchem Umfang?

PS: Ich habe noch das gefunden

```
systemctl --user --now enable pipewire pipewire-pulse
```

```
systemctl --user status pipewire-pulse.service

● pipewire-pulse.service - PipeWire PulseAudio

     Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/pipewire-pulse.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)

     Active: active (running) since Sat 2021-10-30 19:04:16 CEST; 40s ago

TriggeredBy: ● pipewire-pulse.socket

   Main PID: 24346 (pipewire-pulse)

        CPU: 4ms

     CGroup: /user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/session.slice/pipewire-pulse.service

             └─24346 /usr/bin/pipewire-pulse

Okt 30 19:04:16 flammenflitzer systemd[3445]: Started PipeWire PulseAudio
```

Noch das gefunden 

```
https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/issues/117966
```

```
KDE audio control tray icon is gone when using pipewire #117966
```

 

```
emerge plasma-pa -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/speexdsp-1.2.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse sse2" 899 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r4::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 334 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.3.1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 680 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/ofono-1.31::gentoo  USE="atmodem bluetooth cdmamodem datafiles isimodem phonesim provision qmimodem udev upower -doc -dundee -examples -tools" 1.025 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth daemon dbus equalizer gdbm glib gtk ipv6 ofono-headset orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -doc (-elogind) -gstreamer -jack -lirc -native-headset (-oss) (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.487 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg libsamplerate mix pulseaudio* usb_stream -arcam_av -debug -jack -oss -speex" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 397 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.23.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -handbook" 127 KiB

[blocks B      ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins[pulseaudio] ("media-plugins/alsa-plugins[pulseaudio]" is hard blocking media-sound/apulse-0.1.13)

[blocks B      ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),pulseaudio] ("media-plugins/alsa-plugins[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),pulseaudio]" is soft blocking media-video/pipewire-0.3.39-r4)
```

  :Confused: 

Nachtrag: Habe gerade gelesen, das ich pulseaudio doch noch benötige. ich muss das hier also noch auflösen

```

[blocks B      ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins[pulseaudio] ("media-plugins/alsa-plugins[pulseaudio]" is hard blocking media-sound/apulse-0.1.13)

[blocks B      ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),pulseaudio] ("media-plugins/alsa-plugins[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),pulseaudio]" is soft blocking media-video/pipewire-0.3.39-r4)
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Nov 25, 2021 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X alsa daemon dbus equalizer gdbm glib ipv6 orc ssl udev -alsa-plugin -asyncns -bluetooth -doc (-elogind) -gstreamer -gtk -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd -tcpd -test -webrtc-aec -zeroconf"

kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.23.2:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -handbook"
```

hilft. Ich muss das noch beobachten, bevor ich das auf [erledigt] setze.

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe in der make.conf eingetragen 
> 
> ```
> -pulseaudio
> ```
> ...

 

Das war schon mal ein Fehler...

Viele Packages haben noch keinen direkten PipepWire-Support drin und in dem du ihnen das Pulseaudio-Flag wegnimmst haben sie gar nichts mehr worüber sie mit PipeWire kommunizieren könnten. Das einzige was dann solchen Packages noch bleibt ist ihren Sound ALSA zu übergeben und wenn dort dann auch kein Plugin für Pulseaudio/PipeWire als Default hinterlegt ist kommt der Sound erst recht nie bei PipeWire an.

Und beim KDE ist so etwas noch schlimmer, weil dort wird dadurch die komplette Audiosteuerung (generelle und/oder appbezogene Lautstärke; die Einstellung wo der Sound letztendlich raus kommen soll) völlig lahm gelegt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt in der make.conf global gesetzt 

```
phonon pulseaudio pipewire
```

. Und in der package.use 

```
media-sound/pulseaudio -alsa-plugin -bluetooth -webrtc-aec -asyncns -gtk -tcpd -systemd
```

Meine Player (vlc, smplayer) starten die Audio bzw. die kombinierte Audio/ Video Ausgabe verzögert. Bsp. Video: Player startet, Bild erscheint, kurze Pause, Film läuft.

Außerdem funktionieren die Tasten auf meinen Kopfhörern nicht richtig. Volume + und - funktionieren, aber Play, Pause, Stop etc. nicht. (Dafür mache ich einen neuen Beitrag auf, da ich nicht weiß, ob es mit pipewire zusammenhängt. Allerdings habe ich keine /etc/pipewire/media-session.d/media-session.conf wie im Pipewire Gentoo Wiki beschrieben. 

```
ls /etc/pipewire/

client.conf  client-rt.conf  filter-chain  jack.conf  pipewire.conf  pipewire-pulse.conf
```

)

Und seit heute diese Fehlermeldung 

```
pipewire spa.alsa: front:1: snd_pcm_status error: Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
```

----------

## schmidicom

Das mit dem VLC sagt mir leider auch nicht wirklich was...

Aber die Datei "media-session.conf" wirst du in der aktuellen Version von PipeWire (und allen folgenden) auch nicht mehr wiederfinden. Der Media-Session-Dienst in PipeWire war nur ein Example und wurde von "media-video/wireplumber" (was als bei "media-video/pipewire" als Abhängigkeit angegeben ist) abgelöst. Das Gentoo-Wiki wird an der Stelle vermutlich nicht gerade auf dem laufenden sein.

Was aber Konfigurationsdateien im allgemeinen angeht:

Wenn ich bei mir mit "equery f pipewire" und "equery f wireplumber" nachsehe werden bei beiden in "/etc/" keine Dateien installiert. Es werden lediglich einige Vorlagen in "/usr/share/pipewire" und "/usr/share/wireplumber" hinterlegt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo deine herkommen (vielleicht von einer früheren Installation?), aber brauchst du die überhaupt?

EDIT:

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Und seit heute diese Fehlermeldung 
> 
> ```
> pipewire spa.alsa: front:1: snd_pcm_status error: Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
> ```
> ...

 

Das hatte ich zwar auch noch nie aber wenn man so mit Google sucht bekommt man den eindruck das irgendetwas dein ALSA-Device exklusiv in Beschlag nimmt wodurch PipeWire es nicht mehr benutzen kann. Aus der ferne ist es jetzt natürlich schwer zu sagen was das sein könnte, aber du kennst deine Installation besser als jeder andere.

Hast du irgendwo etwas am laufen das sich so verhalten könnte?

EDIT2:

Nur mal so für dich zum Vergleichen hier mal die Ausgabe von meinem "aplay -L":

```
null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pipewire

    PipeWire Sound Server

default

    Default ALSA Output (currently PipeWire Media Server)

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    Front output / input

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=0

    HDA ATI HDMI, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=1

    HDA ATI HDMI, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=2

    HDA ATI HDMI, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=3

    HDA ATI HDMI, HDMI 3

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=4

    HDA ATI HDMI, HDMI 4

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=5

    HDA ATI HDMI, HDMI 5

    HDMI Audio Output

sysdefault:CARD=Stereo

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    Front output / input

surround21:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Stereo,DEV=0

    Logitech H570e Stereo, USB Audio

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```

Durch das PipeWire-ALSA-Plugin welches von "media-video/pipewire" installiert wird (wird über das USE-Flag "pipewire-alsa" gesteuert) ist sichergestellt das die Soundausgabe, von Programmen welche nur ALSA können (und dort den "default" nutzen), im PipeWire-Soundserver landet und das ALSA-Device nicht blockiert wird.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bezüglich /etc 

```
PipeWire versions 0.3.28 and greater now store the .conf files in /usr/share/pipewire/ directory. To create the PipeWire directory in /etc, type in the following command as root:

root #cp -r /usr/share/pipewire/ /etc/
```

 aus dem https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PipeWire

aplay -L

```
null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pipewire

    PipeWire Sound Server

default

    Default ALSA Output (currently PipeWire Media Server)

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, Generic Digital

    HDMI Audio Output

sysdefault:CARD=Generic

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    Front output / input

surround21:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```

 sieht für mich gut aus....

----------

## schmidicom

Nur mal so, wie genau startet bei dir der PipeWire?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 :Question: 

----------

## schmidicom

Eine Software startete ja normalerweise nicht einfach so...

Der Pulseaudio zum Beispiel bringt gleich drei mögliche Varianten mit von denen standardmässig zwei aktiv sind. Beim PipeWire aber muss man, meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest, selber Hand anlegen (was einem aber auch von emerge bei der Installation extra noch gesagt wird).

Deshalb meine Frage, wie läufts bei dir?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
systemctl --user enable --now pipewire.socket

systemctl --user enable --now pipewire.service

systemctl --user enable --now wireplumber.service

systemctl --user mask pulseaudio.socket pulseaudio.service
```

Das ist alles, was ich gemacht habe...

----------

## schmidicom

Drei Sachen dazu:

1.

Sind die zwei Varianten ("/etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop" und der autospwan in "/etc/pulse/client.conf") über die der Pulseaudio automatisch gestartet wird noch aktiv? Sollten sie nämlich besser nicht.

2.

Wenn der PipeWire auch PulseAudio-Clients bedienen soll fehlt da noch "pipewire-pulse.socket"

3.

"pipewire.service" muss nicht aktiviert sein weil das ja von "pipewire.socket" gestartet wird.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich lösche /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop. Allerdings habe ich keine /etc/xdg/autostart/pipewire.desktop. Die sollte laut Gentoo Wiki vorhanden sein. In der /etc/pulse/client.conf ist autospawn auskommentiert ; autospawn = yes. Sollte da zu Sicherheit eingetragen werden autospawn = no ?

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ systemctl --user enable --now pipewire-pulse.socket

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ systemctl --user disable --now pipewire.service 
```

```
ls -a /home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/*

/home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/pipewire-session-manager.service

/home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/pulseaudio.service

/home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/pulseaudio.socket

/home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/default.target.wants:

.  ..  pipewire-pulse.service  pipewire.service

/home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/pipewire.service.wants:

.  ..  wireplumber.service

/home/olaf/.config/systemd/user/sockets.target.wants:

.  ..  pipewire-pulse.socket  pipewire.socket
```

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich lösche /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop.

 

So habe ich es auch gemacht.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Allerdings habe ich keine /etc/xdg/autostart/pipewire.desktop. Die sollte laut Gentoo Wiki vorhanden sein.

 

Wozu auch? Es reicht vollkommen aus PipeWire über die Socket-Units zu starten...

Da braucht es keine xdg-Datei mehr.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> In der /etc/pulse/client.conf ist autospawn auskommentiert ; autospawn = yes. Sollte da zu Sicherheit eingetragen werden autospawn = no ?

 

Auskommentieren reicht nicht weil der Standardwert "yes" ist, da muss explizit ein "no" hin sonst wird pulseaudio von der Client-Library gestartet.

EDIT:

Habe mir jetzt mal den Sourcecode und die ebuild-Scripts von PipeWire etwas genauer angesehen und dabei folgendes herausgefunden.

PipeWire selber stellt gar keine XDG-Autostart-Files oder irgendwelche Init-Scripts zur Verfügung, die setzen an dieser Stelle voll auf systemd. Was wohl auch der Grund ist warum dann im Gentoo-Repo noch einige von den Gentoo-Devs selbst geschriebene Scripts und XDG-Autostart-Files enthalten sind. Und genau die werden dann bei bedarf (also wenn PipeWire ohne "systemd" USE-Flag gebaut wird) von emerge mitinstalliert.

EDIT2:

Das Gentoo-Wiki zu PipeWire ist auch...

sagen wir mal unvollständig.

Gerade die Information das Pulseaudio mit drei Autostartmechanismen (XDG-Autostart, Autospawn über Client-Library und die systemd-Units) daher kommt von denen mindestens zwei standardmäßig aktiviert sind sollte da wirklich mit drin sein. Denn ohne diese Information steuert jeder der Wechseln möchte zwangsläufig in eine Situation wo zwei Sound-Server sich gegenseitig auf die Füße treten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich muss noch einmal nachfragen. Wie sehen denn die minimal notwendigen USE flag für pulseaudio aus?

```
media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo  USE="glib -X -alsa -alsa-plugin -asyncns -bluetooth -daemon -dbus -doc (-elogind) -equalizer -gdbm -gstreamer -gtk -ipv6 -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset -orc (-oss) (-selinux) -sox -ssl (-system-wide) -systemd -tcpd -test -udev -webrtc-aec -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

???

----------

## schmidicom

Was genau das benötigte Minimum ist weiß ich leider auch nicht, bei mir ist das Package im Moment so installiert:

```
media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo -abi_mips_n32 -abi_mips_n64 -abi_mips_o32 -abi_s390_32 -abi_s390_64 -abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 -abi_x86_x32 alsa -alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth daemon dbus -doc -elogind -equalizer gdbm glib gstreamer gtk ipv6 -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset orc -oss -selinux -sox ssl -system-wide systemd -tcpd -test udev webrtc-aec X zeroconf
```

Davon wird vermutlich aber auch einiges unnötig sein, nur hatte ich bis jetzt wenig Lust das durch zu testen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei arch linux scheint man mit pipewire-pulse eine Lösung zu haben. Das soll, wie ich das verstehe, pulseaudio an der Stelle ersetzen....

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe jetzt mal versuchsweise die USE-Flags von Pulseaudio auf folgendes reduziert:

```
media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo -abi_mips_n32 -abi_mips_n64 -abi_mips_o32 -abi_s390_32 -abi_s390_64 -abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 -abi_x86_x32 -alsa -alsa-plugin asyncns -bluetooth -daemon dbus -doc -elogind -equalizer -gdbm glib -gstreamer -gtk ipv6 -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset -orc -oss -selinux -sox -ssl -system-wide systemd -tcpd -test -udev -webrtc-aec -X -zeroconf
```

Und wenn ich mit mir "equery f pulseaudio" die Unterscheide so ansehe, dann wird jetzt wohl wirklich nur noch die Client-Library installiert.

Wäre daher vielleicht auch etwas das ins Pipewire-Wiki von Gentoo aufgenommen werden sollte.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Im Gegensatz zu reinem pulseaudio, kann ich die maximale Lautstärke der Kopfhörer nicht "überhöhen". In kmix konnte ich das mit pulseaudio bis 120%.

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Im Gegensatz zu reinem pulseaudio, kann ich die maximale Lautstärke der Kopfhörer nicht "überhöhen". In kmix konnte ich das mit pulseaudio bis 120%.

 

Also bei mir geht das noch immer, sowohl in der Lautstärkeregelung von der Plasmashell (da ist das ein Hacken der sich "Maximale Lautstärke erhöhen" nennt) als auch in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE. Kmix verwende ich schon lange nicht mehr weil diese Funktionalität ja schon in der Plasmashell vorhanden ist und ich diese Redundanz für unnötig halte.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich gefunden. Danke. Ich muss noch einmal meine alsa Konfiguration prüfen. Vielleicht liegt da ja der Fehler. Ich mache dazu mal ein neues Thema auf. Vielleicht bringt mich das weiter.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Seit dem Umstieg auf kernel 5.15.1-gentoo kommen keine Fehlermeldungen mehr....

----------

